
Furniture for the introverted - e15ctr0n
http://www.economist.com/news/business/21685466-furniture-introverted-thinking-inside-box
======
la6470
Instead of solving the problem or urban overpopulation, high real estate
prices we are a new generation foolishly celebrating these kinds of toys that
little by little is chipping away our personalities. The new generation is
indeed globally slave labour.

